# What Bulbs should I buy???



## Nasir (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm about to buy some lighting fixtures to increase the watts per gallon on my planted tank...
I'm looking at about 4 Single lamp T8 fluorescent light fixtures (I don't know what T8 even means).. I already have 3 double fixtures running and want to add 2 singles in my 75 gallon.. (The other 2 singles are for another tank).

My question is what bulbs am I looking for. I saw gro lux at rona but it seemed like a rip off.. I just don't know what specs to look for in a bulb when it comes to growing plants. 

I hope somebody can help me out soon as I'm going to buy the fixtures tomorrow afternoon and the guy said I can pick up the bulbs from him for a cheap price.
Keep in mind that I'm buying a T8 fixture, if that makes a difference.
Thanks!!
Nasir


----------

